# New owner coming to say hi



## Pinkie (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi everyone i am new to the forum and i have just taken delivery of my first TT. She is an Ibis white 1.8TFSI roadster and i love her lol. I had a two month wait for her but she was worth it, i named her Snowy (typical girly thing to do). Not really taken her for a spin yet, weather is rubbish. I'm looking for some nice country lanes to blast and some nice scenery to take decent pics.

In the meantime, here is a pic i took on my phone, not a great background but more to follow in the adventures of "Snowy".


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

HI


----------



## MikeCad (Jul 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Pinkie. Hope you enjoy your new TT!


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi pinkie welcome to the forum hope you enjoy your new TT

Why don`t you bring " snowy " down to France. Great roads , scenery and Pics .


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------

